
Apple Exploring New Glass Panel MacBook Keyboards - kmano8
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/02/04/apple-exploring-new-glass-panel-keyboards/
======
hsbaut76
Sorry Apple, but I won't buy another MacBook Pro again in the foreseeable
future.

I won't accept your dogma anymore.

I encourage other developers to use Linux. Many Distros have come along way,
personally, I think Manjaro is great.

